# face grooming/trimming



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know most of us prefer the faces left fairly natural, no shaved noses etc. When I did my trial grooming day the groomer used the clippers between Dudley's eyes - which I didn't mind actually as she left the rest of his nose, just a tiny shape/trim of his muzzle. She did take more off above his eyes than I would have liked but I got used to it pretty quickly - now I keep the top of his head quite long, just layer a little down the ears, but although I want to keep it quite shaggy above his eyes with just a little hanging over but not covering his eyes I am finding the hair above his eyes is almost growing straight down so I think I am going to have to cut it really short just above - has anyone else had this problem? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Eddies hair always grows quickly over his eyes. I usually have to trim his fringe every 2 weeks x x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I leave hair hanging over on my girls. I trim off more just above the eyes but leave more length inbetween the eyes. 

I just clipped her today but in a day or so it will spred out a little and looks a little more natural. 
Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have to trim Jake's face all the time. I will look over at him and he has no eyes! His eyebrows/head hair eat his eyes. Hard to get a good picture but...
I totally know what you mean.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, yes think I will have to cut the hair immediately above his eye then, I didn't have to cut that short before as it seemed to grow up then over so I could just trim the 'overhang' but his coat seems to be changing all the time so I will have to learn to adapt the way I groom him. Thanks again - will try to get some good close ups to see what you think!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I have to do that with Obi's face too. Good luck, look forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Thanks guys, yes think I will have to cut the hair immediately above his eye then, I didn't have to cut that short before as it seemed to grow up then over so I could just trim the 'overhang' but his coat seems to be changing all the time so I will have to learn to adapt the way I groom him. Thanks again - will try to get some good close ups to see what you think!


let me know what you use. I'm not too good do I have been ducking to thinning scissors.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> let me know what you use. I'm not too good do I have been ducking to thinning scissors.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I hate this phone. should be sticking to. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still using thinning scissors at the moment, have yet to buy my clippers, hoping to get some very soon.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo's curly fur is a nightmare to cut on his face. Above his eyes curls down into his eyeballs and below his eyes curls upwards. The more Milo is groomed the curlier he seems to get. I think that is why groomers tend to want to cut him like a poodle and it's a look I'm not keen on.

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

We need photos Dawn 

I found that when the groomer had cut Molly's 'fringe' it did just grow straight down like a helmet...I hated it. They had obviously cut it in a straight line, just taking length off. 

So now I just use the thinning scissors to take all the weight out of the hair above the eyes and it doesn't hang down nearly as much. I dont actually cut any length of as such...and now It more 'spikes' up the way which I quite like as it looks scruffy. 

With regards to the rest of the face, I again just use thinning scissors, I'm not keen on the longer muzzle for a girl and again just like to keep it neat and rounded with no visible lines as such. 

These bloomin thinning scissors have me a blister the other week  

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'll get photo's on later, actually he looks pretty much the same as last time I trimmed him anyway but I did have to cut shorter immediately above his eyes, his nose always looks so much longer after a trim!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok here are a couple of pictures, the before picture looks like I was really cruel to let him get like this, but at other angles you could still see his eyes quite well!!
I could probably take quite a bit more off really but that is the joy of self grooming you can do little and often - I have actually taken a little more off between his eyes since I took the after pic. Don't know whether to layer his muzzle hair so it is shorter on the sides or leave it as it is...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh Dudley you really are a cracker of a dog!

Dawn brilliant cut .....now if you really want to test yourself I will pop Milo on the bus and send him over

Please leave his muzzle hair as it is, Milo's was hacked at and hasn't grown back as before. You know how you can have a bad hair day... well Milo has a bad muzzle day, it can look quite wild and unruly.

Val


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He is just so handsome


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Fiver said:


> Oh Dudley you really are a cracker of a dog!
> 
> Dawn brilliant cut .....now if you really want to test yourself I will pop Milo on the bus and send him over
> 
> ...


Oh Val, perhaps when I get my grooming equipment you'll have to bring Milo over to see us, I'm sure he and Dudley would have a fantastic time together and then I can have a practice on Milo, I'm sure i'd be no worse than a lot of so called experienced groomer's out there!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent job Dawn. he look perfect!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You eventually fine a look you like.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good job Dawn 

I do love both looks though, I know it sounds mean but I like when their eyes are covered up...theres something awfully cute about it. 

xxx


----------



## Chloe (Mar 18, 2013)

CB1 Your dog looks just like my Chloe how cute. I shave my Chloe because it is physically hard for me to brush her because I have arthritis in my hands. I have a hard time trimming her face and it seems her hair gets in her eyes when I trim her face arg. I am trying to let it all grow out around her face then trim it a little.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Dudley is so lovely so keep up the pics. Biscuit hair was over his eyes today and I love it that way as it makes him not only look cute but somehow naughty too! However, I've since trimmed it a tiny bit as I feel he does need to see out.

I'd definitely leave Dudley's muzzle as it is. I find that part the hardest to groom and find it's probably best left one length, rather than layered and just kept at a length you like. I trimmed the edges of Honey's tonight as it was getting a bit like a ringmaster!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Dawn I think you did a fab job! That's just how I like jasper! Dudley looks gorgeous, as long as he can see I wouldn't over groom him! The only other thing I tend to do is thin the hair under jasper's ears as he is prone to irritated ears. I prefer thinning scissors for face and paws but clipper the rest x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

